# Être autant de + subst



## ericotti

¡hola! 
Me podrían ayudar a entender la frase donde aparece "comme autant"
C'est a travers un jeu de va-et-vient entre les practiques sociales de ces groupes et les representations qu'ils s'en donnent que se construisent des _Domaines de référence_ qui sont comme autant de fragments (détérminés selon un principe de cohérence) du "monde référentiel".
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

Entiendo esto :
cada "domaine de référence" es como un fragmento, y hay tantos fragmentos como "dominios"


----------



## lobster_25

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,

J'hésite pour traduire cette phrase:

"Et tous ces détails sont autant d'inconvénients auxquels lesquels les mères doivent faire face"

"Y todos esos detalles son tantos inconvenientes que las madres tienen que hacer frente a"

Eso es la traduccion en la que pensaba, pero no me parce muy espanol... 

Gracias por su ayudad !


----------



## Namarne

lobster_25 said:


> "Et tous ces détails sont autant d'inconvénients auxquels lesquels les mères doivent faire face"
> 
> "Y todos esos detalles son tantos inconvenientes que las madres tienen que hacer frente a"


Hola, yo te propondría algo así: _
Y todos estos detalles son otros tantos inconvenientes que las madres deben afrontar._


----------



## lobster_25

Muchas gracias !


----------



## allulu

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour, 

J'essaye de traduire la phrase suivante :
Le coaching est une démarche à *visée* brève (*Autant de* rencontres que nécessaires, mais pas plus que nécessaires)

Ma traduction serait la suivante, mais me parait peu correcte.

_El coaching es un proceso a finalidad breve (*Tantos* encuentros *como necesario*, pero no más *que necesario)*_

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Par avance, merci
Allulu


----------



## Lexinauta

Teniendo en cuenta la aclaración que está entre paréntesis, creo que puede ser:

'El _coaching_ es un proceso *de poca duración *(tantos encuentros como *sean* necesario*s*, pero no más que *los *necesario*s*).'

Esperemos otros comentarios...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Para "visée", optaría por "objetivos a corto plazo"- http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1262973
Estoy de acuerdo con Lexinauta para la traducción de "autant de" aunque yo diría "pero no más de los necesarios".


----------



## allulu

Muchas gracias, sueña mucho mejor con sus proposiciones.


----------



## Maupassant

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola amigos,

aquí el "autant de manieres" no se puede traducir al epañol como "tantas maneras", no queda bien en la frase. ¿Se puede traducir como "distintas maneras"?

Conexto: folleto de un balneario.

"Excursions, activités culturelles, expressions artistiques, travail manuel *sont autant de manières* de découvrir et de pratiquer des disciplines..."

"Excursiones, actividades culturales, expresiones artísticas, trabajo manual *son maneras distintas*  de descubrir y de practicar..."

¿Alguien me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Dentellière

Son *otras tantas* maneras de descubrir...


Sólo es una idea 


Buenas noches


----------



## Enrik

-Elle portait une quinzaine de pulls recouverts *d'autant de* manteaux, écharpes et bonnets.

cómo se traduciría, 

Merci d'avance


----------



## jprr

Hola:
 ... de otros tantos ....


----------



## Dentellière

... _de otros tantos_ ... (jprr)

ce qui signifie:

... _de igual cantidad de_ ...

_(Contexte : Superposés_ ? )



Merry Christmas

:]


----------



## jprr

Dentellière said:


> ...
> _(Contexte : Superposés_ ? )
> ...


A priori, *oui*  ( ..._recouverts_ d'autant de)


----------



## Mokasiliquide

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu exigeante en langue et j'aimerais une traduction la plus exacte possible de la phrase suivante.
"Les dictatures, les guerres ou les Révolutions sont autant de moments où les droits universels et inaliénables de l'être humain sont violés."
Je souhaiterais traduire plus particulièrement l'expression "autant de", le reste ne présentant pas de réelle difficulté.

Merci infiniment !


----------



## saadia

Propongo: "son igualmente momentos....."



Mokasiliquide said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis un peu exigeante en langue et j'aimerais une traduction la plus exacte possible de la phrase suivante.
> "Les dictatures, les guerres ou les Révolutions sont autant de moments où les droits universels et inaliénables de l'être humain sont violés."
> Je souhaiterais traduire plus particulièrement l'expression "autant de", le reste ne présentant pas de réelle difficulté.
> 
> Merci infiniment !


----------



## galizano

Propongo: otros tantos momentos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola a todos: 

Estoy intentando traducir un texto de un lingüista francés. Está hablando de ciertas imágenes típicas que un país suele atribuir a otro debido a su imaginario social. Dice por ejemplo que pertenece al imaginario social francés el decir de los españoles las siguientes palabras: arrogancia, nobleza, honor, pasión etc. No me interesa discutir esto, solo lo escribo para que se entienda el contexto. 

A continuación escribe: "Identifier de tels mots, recomposer avec d'autres des réseaux lexicaux, dessiner a partir d'eux des isotopies possibles sont autant de plongées dans cet imaginaire social, objet de notre réflexion".

Lo he traducido así: "Identificar estas palabras, recomponer redes léxicas con otras, diseñar a partir de ellas isotopías posibles, son además de sumergirse en este imaginario social (¿?) objeto de nuestra reflexión". No sé cómo traducir ese "autant de plongées".

Si alguien pudiera echar una mano le estaría muy agradecida.


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

 Mon essai: "(...)son como otras tantas inmersiones en este imaginario social, objeto de nuestra reflexión". Espera otras opiniones, no las tengo todas conmigo...Bon après-midi!

P.S. Identifier de tels mots: Identificar semejantes o tales palabras.(Lo que te encaje mejor en el texto).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Dobra, no sabes lo que te lo agradezco. ¡Me has salvado la vida!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- son otras tantas maneras de (sin _como_)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Muchas gracias, Cintia&Martine.


----------



## MARIANO937

Hola, quisiera traducir la próxima oración (pertenece a un texto de psiquiatría): _"Les manifestations du sujet *sont déjà autant d’atteintes portées à *sa personnalité primitive et le point de départ de la formation d’une personnalité nouevelle." _Gracias.


----------



## Gabriel Aparta

Hola, me gustaría su opinión para traducir este extracto de La vuelta al mundo en 80 días:

Là, à l’embouchure de la rivière deCanton, c’était un fourmillement de navires de toutes nations, des anglais, des français, des américains, des hollandais, bâtiments de guerre et de commerce, des embarcations japonaises ou chinoises, des jonques, des sempas, destankas, et même des bateaux-fleurs qui formaient *autant de *parterres flottants sur les eaux.

No me parece que "otros tantos" corresponda, tal vez "tantos parterres flotantes".

Gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gabriel Aparta said:


> Hola, me gustaría su opinión para traducir este extracto de La vuelta al mundo en 80 días:
> 
> Là, à l’embouchure de la rivière deCanton, c’était un fourmillement de navires de toutes nations, des anglais, des français, des américains, des hollandais, bâtiments de guerre et de commerce, des embarcations japonaises ou chinoises, des jonques, des sempas, destankas, et même des bateaux-fleurs qui formaient *autant de *parterres flottants sur les eaux.
> 
> No me parece que "otros tantos" corresponda, tal vez "tantos parterres flotantes".
> 
> Gracias.


En este caso, *autant de* se refiere a que había tantos parterres como barcos. Por lo tanto, a "_tantos parterres flotantes_" deberías añadir "..._como... (barcos)", _lo cual te obligaría a repetir la palabra _barcos _o buscar un sinónimo.

Sin embargo, si usas "*otros tantos*" ya estás haciendo referencia directa a la equivalencia de la cantidad entre los barcos y los parterres. Tu frase será así más sencilla y se comprenderá perfectamente.   

Una solución menos literal sería obviar la traducción de "autant de": "_...formaban parterres flotantes..._".


----------



## Gabriel Aparta

Increíble, gracias.


----------

